
Abobe Pulls Support For Flash Player on Android 4.1 - iProject
http://thenextweb.com/mobile/2012/06/29/abobe-pulls-support-for-flash-player-on-android-4-1-limits-new-google-play-installations-from-august-15/
======
stephengillie
Discussion (14 comments) for Engadget article on same story:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4175399>

